# Wyoming antelope 2012



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Since antelope season is still going strong in Wyoming I thought I would throw this out there for opinions. We will have 3 points going into next years draw and I think it's time to use them.
We have spent time in 99, 94, 23, 72, 73 the last few years. Of those 94 interests me a little, but i would like to try an area I have never been.
In fact we are headed out to 23 next week for a couple bucks, stay tuned for report
Just looking for opinions on different units


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

As a NR you will have a very hard time drawing 94 with three points. I think that max is around 6 going into 2012


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

With 3 points last year unit 94 was almost a 60% of drawing regular. 100% with special


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey hockey,,,,Nice job on the elk :O||: 

And for the antelope,,,,last year we hunted 107 early muzzy.
fun hunt but on the way we looked over units 91 & 92..
Those two looked like some major smok'in units with a rifle..


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Walkin' out the door in 10 minutes for our annual Lope hunt. I'll report Sunday.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck 22. If you're lucky you will get to go skinny dipping again.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Hockey,

I hunted the lopes in WY two years ago...on unit 64 if I remember correctly. It the unit that starts at muddy gap and runs toward Martin's Cove on the south side of the road. I shot a buck that scored 71....great hunt and given it is in central WY we only saw 2 other hunters. Fun hunt hope to hit it next year. 

Let me know if there are questions. I know that you can also get on the Pathfinder ranch pretty easy. They signed a another hunter's tag and were pretty open to allowing hunters on the ranch.

LA


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

How much is the non-resident tag? Im interested in a wyoming antelope hunt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wyoming NR antelope tags prices are...

Youth antelope $124
Regular full price $286
Special $526
You can also buy additional doe tags @ $48 each.

Then you will have to purchase a conservation stamp after you draw....

IMHO these are some of the VERY BEST youth hunting opportunities on the planet!
Non stop action seeing lopes all day long, 10xs better than any of Utah's general season stuff.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

+1 on the youth opportunity, been taking my kids there for 5-6yrs. In fact we had a scheduling conflict this year and my 16 and 17year olds picked Wyoming antelope over Utah rifle deer hunt


----------

